# Contractor definition.



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

1. One that agrees to furnish materials or perform services at a specified price, especially for construction work.


Actual definition:

Ex 9 to 5 desk jockey who retained enough book info to pass the state test and was fortunate enough to have the financial resources available to get the ball rolling. 

2 . Short bus passenger with $$$ and luck.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Don't be so hard on yourself buddy...it's Sunday morning.

Relax, have a cuppa joe, eat a nice plate of biscuits and gravy with some perfectly scrambled eggs with just a touch of salt and pepper, maybe some strawberries and a little yogurt with vanilla and honey. Damn. I'm hungry.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself buddy...it's Sunday morning.
> 
> Relax, have a cuppa joe, eat a nice plate of biscuits and gravy with some perfectly scrambled eggs with just a touch of salt and pepper, maybe some strawberries and a little yogurt with vanilla and honey. Damn. I'm hungry.


Hmm....not quite sure how to take that, Slim??? But yes....I should.

Just drives me nuts to see how many( not all )"contractors/builders" are out there that are clueless to the how's and why's, cause and effect of the construction process.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You first defined a contractor the proper way, but then gave an "actual" definition...which implies that if you are a contractor, then you too fall under the categorization of your definition.

What's really important here though, is a big plate of steaming hot biscuits dripping with butter and then covered in thick sausage gravy.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> You first defined a contractor the proper way, but then gave an "actual" definition...which implies that if you are a contractor, then you too fall under the categorization of your definition.
> 
> What's really important here though, is a big plate of steaming hot biscuits dripping with butter and then covered in thick sausage gravy.


Understood.

I was just being an irritated smart @


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Understood.
> 
> I was just being an irritated smart @


Just noticed my mistake....meant..."general contractor" and definition thereof. 

That's what I get for posting while half asleep.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

That sounds like a damn good breaky Slim:chef: my first sunday off in a while backs aching should of read this thread hours ago


----------

